# Moving money to UK



## 26bowsher (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi there,

just need some advice on moving money to the UK, i have an account with a bank here in dubai and costs about 100 aed to transfer money to the uk, couple that with an inferior exchange rate (about 16-18 fils of a difference to the base rate on xe.com) so lets say transfering 12000 aed at a kiosk will give me about £50 more cash in sterling than a bank transfer. of course hard cash is useless as it cant be mailed home to the uk. are there any other safe ways of transferring money to the uk and not get nailed with a higher exchange rate and fees? i dont know how al ansari cards and western union works.

also are there tax implications to sending money to a bank a/c in uk?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

26bowsher said:


> Hi there,
> 
> just need some advice on moving money to the UK, i have an account with a bank here in dubai and costs about 100 aed to transfer money to the uk, couple that with an inferior exchange rate (about 16-18 fils of a difference to the base rate on xe.com) so lets say transfering 12000 aed at a kiosk will give me about £50 more cash in sterling than a bank transfer. of course hard cash is useless as it cant be mailed home to the uk. are there any other safe ways of transferring money to the uk and not get nailed with a higher exchange rate and fees? i dont know how al ansari cards and western union works.
> 
> also are there tax implications to sending money to a bank a/c in uk?


How about someone like HIFX?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I use First Rate FX... do you want their details?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If transferring large sums (AED 50K plus) - in any currency - wholesale rates are available that will beat any retail rates offered and without any fees. PM me for info.

-


----------

